# Breast Reductions



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2007)

I know theres a topic on what surgeries we've had/want to have but its old and I only want to know about breast reductions. 

Has anyone here gotten one? I have made up my mind after struggling for some time with the decision...I didn't want scars or pain, but I am ready to go through with the surgery.

If anyone has had this surgery, can you post your experience?
-Did your insurance cover the total cost of the procedure?
-How long did it take to get approval from your insurance company?
-What was your recovery process like?
-The hardest part of this whole experience?
-How hard was showering afterwards?

I've read all about this, but I'd like to hear from as many people as possible, and I want to know exactly what to expect. If anyone has any tips, advice, or other websites with useful information, that'd be great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rebekah (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you ever go through with it because I want it really bad


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 2, 2008)

i had it done four years ago.  it was the best decision i ever made.  if you wanna pm me with some questions, feel free.  it was painful, but it was well worth it.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 2, 2008)

My best friend just got confirmed for her consultation next January, and she'll probably be having the surgery next June. Because she lives in Alberta and it is deemed a medically necessary procedure (she is a size I cup and it causes back problems) it is completely covered by Alberta Health Care. I can't give too much information because she hasn't had her consultation yet but I'm so excited for her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 According to what the doctors told her, she'll probably still be able to breastfeed after too.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_My best friend just got confirmed for her consultation next January, and she'll probably be having the surgery next June. Because she lives in Alberta and it is deemed a medically necessary procedure (she is a size I cup and it causes back problems) it is completely covered by Alberta Health Care. I can't give too much information because she hasn't had her consultation yet but I'm so excited for her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 According to what the doctors told her, she'll probably still be able to breastfeed after too._

 
yea, as long as they don't completely remove the nipple, you can still breastfeed.  it may or may not be diminished, but you can still do it.  i'mnot gonna breastfeed when i have kids, so it wasn't a concern for me.  but its definately something that you need to consider before having the surgery.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 12, 2008)

I had one 11 years ago, god has it really been that long?, anyway. I was 17 so my parents handled all the insurance and payment stuff so I can't help you there. But it is MAJOR surgery. I was out of school for about 2 weeks. The recovery is painful and kinda gross actually. Showering was really hard since you can't put your arms above your head. I still have very noticeable scars. But I am glad I did it. I would advise you (especially if you are at all squeamish) to avoid watching any Dr 90210 or Discovery Health shows that show the surgery, because it might freak you out. I watched a True Life where a girl got one and I just cried and wanted to throw up. But the results are worth it. If you want to know more PM me. I am totally willing to talk about my experience.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I forgot about this topic.

I went for my consultation in march. Everything went well. But My insurance company denied me approval, basically telling me to take medicine and put ice packs on them and I should be fine. But I'm fighting it. Its a long process. I will be PMing some of you soon. Thanks so much


----------

